# Lazy Susan fallen off the track



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm sorry no one has responded to your question yet. Let me try to help.

There are a number of "lazy Susan" styles that function differently.

Pictures will be impossible unless you perform some major demolition on this unit. So let me take a swag at your set up.

Your door and 3/4 round shelves may pivot on a rod that run from the top of the cabinet to the bottom. The rods are adjustable to allow for installation. If this is the style you have you may see plastic hardware at the top that holds the rod. Harder to see is the plastic hardware at the bottom. You will need to disassemble the rod and shelf system until you can identify your problem.

If you need to hire some help you could stop by a near by custom cabinet shop.. Talk to the boss.. if they don't do repairs that small... ask if he would mind asking some of his workers that might be able to fix this to stop by after work or on Saturday and fix this "on the side". 

Make a little flyer...map to your house ...phone number... brief description of problem. Make four or five copies to give to the boss-man.


----------



## Krista (Sep 21, 2008)

Big Bob said:


> I'm sorry no one has responded to your question yet. Let me try to help.
> 
> There are a number of "lazy Susan" styles that function differently.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot - I really appreciate the tips.


----------



## joeMc29 (Sep 26, 2008)

This is the unit that you're talking about, right?

try taking the doors off (4 screws on each door) If the lazy susan spins freely without the doors (the doors are now hitting the faceframe of the cabinet) then just adjust the doors by moving the screw holes up or down (in your case up)
good luck


----------



## joeMc29 (Sep 26, 2008)

By the way if the new holes are too close to the old ones you can fill the old with a small dowel type (toothpick, wooden skewer, etc.) I always keep a bag of golf tees handy for such an occasion.


----------



## Krista (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, that's it. Thanks - I'll try that!


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

There should be a collar with a set screw around the center rod under each shelf. if so re-set the bottom collar to its original position by lining it up with the old set screw mark on the shaft. Good luck BOB


----------

